# the nerve of some people.



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Took Brady to Borderland today. As usual we were having a great walk, he went for a swim and then we came to the field..........

This couple we walking their 5 dogs on of which was off leash a cocker something and is ran full thottle towards Brady and I.
totally ignoring the woman. I tried to get Brady to focus on his ball
and walk away. The dog got to close and I did all I could do from keeping brady from doing harm to this animal (Brady on leash)









Finally the woman came over and put her dog on leash and I got Brady to relax and sit. The woman had the NERVE to ask me whe he isn't socialized...... I said he was but doesn't like unleashed dogs running up to him, then I did a hand command and Brady lied down and the woman said WOW he's well trained.









SERIOUSLY WTF!!!







I am beside myself Brady is an awesome dog my trainer told me I should have gone off on the stupid beatch.
so basically I have to take a break from the park. I can't have anything happen to him... 

Thanks for listening I am really upset at the actions of STUPID PEOPLE...


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

You could have told her "He is very well behaved with other dogs that are equally well behaved. However, since your dog came charging at him like a bull my dog had every right to "defend" himself. Your dog was flat our RUDE in doglish (dog language)."


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Is this a designated off-leash area? Or is it against the law to have animals unleashed in this area (does your state have a leash law)?

If your state has a leash law and this was not a designated off-leash area, then you should probably have told her that if you see her there again with an unleashed dog, then you will call the authorities. 

If this was a designated off-leash area, then you really have no business having a dog there that cannot manage other dogs running up to it. I see no merit in this kind of a situation, but that is because I have many dogs and my dogs can play with eachother if I choose to let them. Other people feel that there dogs should play with others of their kind. That is their business. I have taken my dogs to a dog park and we did ok, but I would probably add a rule:

One dog / adult. (maybe two, but that is stretching it. 5 dogs between two people is just unnecessary and possibly dangerous)

If your state does not have a leash law and the area is generally used both ways, then you have to kind of give and take a bit. 

The complement on your dogs training was just that. No, that woman's dogs were not as well trained, but frankly, they were better socialized. Or rather, they were socialized to her purpose with the dogs, which does not mean the dog had doggy-manners. 

Whatever we are in to, we sometimes feel that everyone should be into the same things. I am an obedience training nut, and think every dog should go to classes, get a CGC, and if purebred go on for titles. But everyone is not like that. To go for an outing in the woods with her dogs, her dogs had to be friendly and not attack people or dogs, her dog had to come back when called. Beyond that, does it really matter if it sits or downs on command? 

"Why is your dog not socialized?" was a question/accusation, that was probably just a poor way to communicate, probably not a reflection of you as an owner. I mean, "Why, is your dog not socialized?" can be taken a totally different way. The first sounds like the speaker is rebuking the owner for failing to socialize their puppy, the second could have been stated: why, is you dog not good with other dogs? In any case, it was probably said in the middle of her trying to contain her dog, to a perfect stranger, and just not the best way of coming out. 

I wouldn't lose sleep over it, or pop a vein in my forehead. 

If you are the owner of a GSD, sooner or later you are going to be the recipient of stupid, ignorant, irritable, accusing statements, body language, and even legislation. Try to be a good ambassador for the breed, pick your battles, and instead of getting angry, try to find a simple, effective way of disarming and educating people. 

Good luck.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Does Brady have issues with other dogs? If so, that's a tough one if you were at a designated off leash area. I've come to expect that kind of behavior from some dogs at off leash areas. If I have any concerns about my own dog's reaction then I just don't take them to those types of places. Most people don't train their dogs very well and I know I can't expect them to have control over their dogs.


----------



## Lisa&Diesel (Jun 8, 2008)

We have no leash laws in the UK other than around livestock. My two are off leash quite alot but I don't let them run up to on-leash dogs.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

I'd have asked her why she wasn't too socialized.

Unless this was in a dogpark, then I would have simply dropped the lead.
He was tethered, had no flight.

If it wasn't a designated off-leash area, I still would be tempted to drop the lead, and would have explained to the lady she was a moron.

No flight= leash aggression.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'd say you handled the situation well, you stayed level headed and polite. I am glad you did not get caught up in being an antagonist but handled the situation well. Step back and be proud of the way you handled it, recognize that while what the woman said about your pup was way off base, most of us will offend someone, and remember how well you handled this. I think if you had used some of the antagonistic, confrontational flip comebacks that have been suggested the situation wouldn't have been a win in your corner. The person would have thought you were a hostile jerk - now you probably have a lot more respect. You undoubtedly scored some points in her book by being mature about the situation. 

SO - congratulations!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you everyone to answer some questions:

This is a state park and it says at all entrances "ALL DOGS MUST BE LEASHED!!!" (no area any where)

The comment about socializing was after the fact. Which I know I'm not the wrong who is wrong.

My DH said he would have let Brady go at him. I personally don't want any animal hurt at all.

Also I take it to heart beacuse he is fine with other dogs, but when strange dogs comes full throttle I would be on edge too


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Then don't let your DH take Brady out! Seriously-those situations are nerve rattling and at the time it takes everything not to go off. 

But to let your dog go at him (and this might just be talk from your DH-but just in case) could mean you would lose your dog no matter who is right and who is wrong. At the very least it damages breed reputation and at the very most you could end up with two dead dogs in the end. 

Very frustrating though in a leash area-and definitely something I hate to have happen too. I have some smaller dogs and let me tell you, when the shoe is on the other foot, and a large dog charges, that is also poopinthepants-worthy!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

My DH is too freaking lazy to go with us and if he did he would NOT be in control believe me I LOVE Brady more than my DH.

I am frustrated because Brady is a good dog and I don't understand how stupid this lady is, last week she asked is her little dog could come say (mind you it was off leash) and I told her I would rather the dog didn't. This dog charge after a horse the week before its crazy that this woman has No control over her dogs. I am there to walk my dog!!!

Plus she asked for my trainers name. That should be interesting cause he is p*ssed off.









Can you tell I am VERY upset at this whole situation.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'd be upset too! It's too bad to have regulars like that - that is such a nice park. Sounds like another clueless dog owner with too many dogs and too little brains.

I have a phrase for those situations 'Come get your dog NOW! My dog is on leash and I am NOT going to pay your vet bill.' Depending on my anger level, the F word might be in there more than once!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Jenn!!

I am more upset because something could have happened to Brady don't give a sh*t about her dog (Iknow that is horrible) and worried about me throwing my back out I have all of 5 pound on Brady.

Everyone I talked to said I would have told her off especially when we were leaving she said hopefully we can mingle again. ARE you serious stupid Beatch


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I think you handled it well. You kept your head and you were polite. Brady did not bite the little bugger and she asked for your trainer's name!!! Maybe she will call him and learn something which will benefit you both in the end.

I sure would not stop walking my dog there, I would keep right on going and look at it as an opportunity to train more. By now Brady is probably familiar wiht her dogs if you encounter them often and eventually he may relax more. Then you can smile, walk by while thumbing your nose at them.

This happens to me a lot too and I just try not to let it bother me because I telegraph it right to the dog. I try to make light of it for the dog's sake.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes I called my trainer we are going to work on it. I think more so for me I think I am tensing up and Brady is reading it.
He also told me to avoid there (because of Dogs unleashed) until we can work on it with in next few weeks. I will still walk him at high school and around neighbor hood at least any dogs we encounter will be leased.

I know its me I am afraid that one of these dogs will get hurt!!!

Thank you


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcEveryone I talked to said I would have told her off especially when we were leaving she said hopefully we can mingle again. ARE you serious stupid Beatch


That's a seriously stupid woman! Have to wonder what it's going to take for her to get some sense - close encounter with a pit bull??? Or worse a fiesty little chihauhau? Now that would be funny, her dog getting it's little but whupped by the taco bell dog.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I know!!!

I am there to Walk Brady he loves it there. I am not there to make friends especially with idiots like that. I usually get there at 7:45
to avoid stupid people I guess that when the stupid people go

I know I have stuff to work on (tensing up with leash) that is whay I called the trainer. 

I had one guy say to me "No one going to bother you with him"
I have to laugh now.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

My temptation to drop the lead was not so the dogs could fight, but
being tethered removed the flight option. In confrontation, it's fight or flight.

When I have been in this situation, I down my dog and confront the aggressor myself. 
The largeness of my dog goes away when downed, and my largeness comes out. At that point, 
I expect the aggressor will turn tail. 

And sorry if anyone feels it would not be politically correct, but if it was in an on leash area, 
I'd be reprimanding the loose dog's owner and offering to call the park ranger/cops and have her ticketed! 

She would not be walking away thinking she was in the right, and I did something wrong when it was her 
breaking the rules. No Way! 
It's seldom the dog, more often the handler who needs training.
That lady needs some training...and would be getting it.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I emailed the park and recieved an email from them today 
they wanted to know where it happened because they will put rangers there to find them. 
I am not playing any more my dog is my everything and no one is going to hurt him.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: dOgMy temptation to drop the lead was not so the dogs could fight, but
> being tethered removed the flight option. In confrontation, it's fight or flight.
> 
> When I have been in this situation, I down my dog and confront the aggressor myself.
> ...


For a totally proofed dog, your advice is solid but for a dog that is not, that is risky advice. Quynne has been targetted by the same off-leash dog four times and the incident was reported on the last incident (which was on Christmas Eve). I have always protected my dog and controlled her and I was told by the ranger that if the other dog did sustain an injury, I would not be seen at fault - whether that would stand up in court I do not know. BUT .... I do not want my dog to have that possible event in her history or any resultant negative behaviour to follow. 

I do not want the other dog to be hurt - I care more about the other dog than his owner does, and I am proactive about no injury happening. We have two dogs and also sibling rivalry, which means crating and separation occurs in our home. I have seen what damage can occur just due to size difference - it can be much more serious than we have experienced.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Well said Qyn! I do agree partially with dOg on removing the fight /flight but it can be iffy and backfire. My primary concern when this happens is getting my dog out of harms way without as little reaction as possible. 

Dawn you say you are tensing up? I know it is hard not too and I sometimes still do it too, but work very hard on this in order to help brady keep his cool. I have been run on and bitten while breaking up a dog fight that ensued when a dog attacked me and one of my dogs on a walk. It is terrifying and it affects you for a long time and even though I think I have put it aside sometimes it rears riight back up again.

I am glad you called the rangers and they will be looking. It is a shame for you to give up walking someplace you both enjoy.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes Kathy I have been and I know its a problem and that is why I called my trainer. After the incident and I was talking to the moron Brady laid there with out a problem (leash was loose).

Only resoen why I have been tensing up is because of the Dogs running up to him that are not on leash and I don't want any harm to either dog. 

I will go back to the park eventually I don't want Brady associating bad things with the park when we do have fun.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcTook Brady to Borderland today. As usual we were having a great walk, he went for a swim and then we came to the field..........
> 
> This couple we walking their 5 dogs on of which was off leash a cocker something and is ran full thottle towards Brady and I.
> totally ignoring the woman. I tried to get Brady to focus on his ball
> ...


dont let the stupid people upset you, I run into the same problem, and have learned to go off on these people in a polite way


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you!!! 

I know i shouldn't be but I am I feel as if I am doing something wrong I have never seen Brady act like that. I know he wasn't wrong and he was trying to defend himself. At least no one got hurt. except my pride


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

I know how you feel! In fact, Ive had this problem at Borderland, too! (im in Walpole). I wont let it stop me from going there, because it really is a great place to walk your dog. My dog is like yours, she is social and does like other dogs, when properly introduced, but she gets very defensive if some off leash maniac comes barreling towards her, and I dont blame her. I usually put myself in front of Sydney, and try to scare off the other dog, whether its yelling, kicking, or taking a stick and pushing the dog away. The stupid owners are usually horrified how I treat their dog, but its either I do what I can to keep it away, or it gets too close to Sydney and a fight ensues and their dog gets bit.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

This will be something I think of when I do helper work....
it may help my acting skills and give me more "presence"!

That and one time I was confronted by a large, foaming at the mouth
likely rabid gsd while walking home from work one day in Detroit as a young man back in the early 70's. 
We squared off, I growled and flexed, he retreated. That's the face I need to put on! 
He was captured in a garage nearby by AC the next day. 

Ignorance can only be overcome through education. Here's hoping the rangers take her to school!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hopefully the Rangers will do something but the one lady I see (ranger) I'd laugh at she couldn't move a piece of hay. 

It is sad that some idiots have to ruin the experience for others and I know I am povoking Brady because I am tensing up on the leash. I will bring him back there but I want to see what my trainer says I am just scared because I feel Brady won't like being around other dogs now.

I got an email from Borderland and there will be a Ranger on Sunday Morning at the Field hopefully he can do something


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Dawn, I hope the sunday ranger can help settle things down. At Roger Williams (city park) if people complain about obnoxious dogs and people feeding the water fowl, the park police will actually do more patrols looking for offenders. 

Less than 2 weeks till Otto can be out in the general population! My 5 year old says he's going to bring his shovel to fend off annoying offleash dogs!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I hope so!!! 
Because he loves it up there. Now I need my trainer to retrain me
I have that fear now. 

Oh how cute is that!! Can he bring his shovel for Brady???


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

We're installing a privacy fence between us and the Irish Terror so I bought the boys real shovels. Who needs a PHD when I have boys? 

Yesterday, they were so thrilled to have these little shovels, they had to cart them along for a dog walk. So I told James (oldest) that he could wack those pugs if they grabbed his leg again. Now it's become this big long story about what he'd do to those pugs... Ah little boys.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

that is awesome!!!!
I just have the crazy lab and Brady is picking up some bad habits from her. We have been doing training 101 the last few days


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Sounds about right, our crazy one has taught Otto to mooch from the table. Morgan has always had a problem with STAY and she gets soooo mad at me when I put her in another room when I'm working with Otto. Lol, but she's excellent with the kids and walks so nicely on a leash...


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady is great on leash just when stupid people let their crazy untrained dogs off leash is when he has a problem.
took him for a long walk yesterday at High school wouldn't you know it another idiot with dog off leash Brady looked up and then went about his business. I was like yippee no problems.

Brady loves kids and balls


----------

